# How do you set up a tarp??



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi! This past week-end, I tried to set up a extra tarp at my campsite so I'd have some protection from the weather for cooking in the firepit. I had an extra pole and my two hiking poles, but I just couldn't figure out how to create a little shelter. The poles kept falling over ... I'm sure I provided amusement to the campers one site over. Does anyone have photos, instructions, suggestions?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

String a rope between two trees. Put the tarp over this and rope the 4 corners out to other trees or stake to ground.


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

@Happiest - thank you. I'll use that guidance on other campsites. This one didn't have any trees near the firepit ... but thinking about it, I had a long enough rope length that I could've rigged up something.


----------



## thekamperman (Feb 26, 2011)

If no trees around and you can get two long tree branches, dig a hole, set them firm in the ground and tie the main string rope between them for main support. Then tie the corners as happiest suggested. 

Something like this.


----------



## GlitterHiker (Mar 5, 2011)

@thecamperman - thank you!! I'll be going to a hiking event, and will be camping in a field - definitely no trees. Now I see my mistake(s): I didn't dig a hole for the pole which would have stabilized it; and I only used one - will use both next time. The pic helped me understand.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 24, 2011)

I have a book somewhere that shows all kinds of shelters you can make with a tarp and some 550 cord. Having trees nearby makes things easier. 

One thing you might look at making are some "portable holes". Basically you get a short piece of pipe, about 8" long, and wide enough for your hiking pole to slide into it, and weld/strap the pipe to about a foot or foot-and-a half of steel rod. If you want you can weld on a crossbar where the bottom of the pipe touches the ground. You just take those, hammer them into the ground (or use your foot if the ground is soft) and stick your pole in it. Then just tie your cord and tarp to it. 

Of course these things aren't really feasible for backpacking, but if you are tent camping or using a camper, the portable holes are easily stowed away somewhere. If coul can weld, these are a snap to make out of steel and they will last forever. If you want something a bit lighter weight, use an aluminum rod clamped to some PVC pipe with hose clamps or zip ties. Using these is less obtrusive to the environment than actuall digging a hole for the poles. When you pull these up, just stamp on the place where the rod was and you can't tell it was there.


----------

